

Most Popular jQuery Plugins of January 2012 - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2012/02/8-most-popular-jquery-plugins-of.html

======
cjr
I was hoping to find a responsive / touch-compatible plugin (for swiping
through image collections / slideshows) on that list. I'm sure it was posted
on here a few months back. Anyone know of anything like this?

~~~
duopixel
Galleria is touch compatible and can adapt to whatever screensize you throw at
it: <http://galleria.io/>

------
barclay
Wow. This is pretty weak. Then again, they're the "most popular plugins of 1
month". Seems pretty faddish to me.

~~~
digitalclubb
Incredibly poor list, can't believe this story has even been up-voted. The
year of 2011 would have made just a little bit more sense.

~~~
mikemore
Can't believe it too, if you looking for 2011 list check this one: "22 Most
Popular jQuery Plugins of 2011" [http://www.moretechtips.net/2011/12/22-most-
popular-jquery-p...](http://www.moretechtips.net/2011/12/22-most-popular-
jquery-plugins-of-2011.html)

------
todd3834
how did masonry not make that list?

~~~
mikemore
Hi todd3834, Masonry made it on previous list: "22 Most Popular jQuery Plugins
of 2011" [http://www.moretechtips.net/2011/12/22-most-popular-
jquery-p...](http://www.moretechtips.net/2011/12/22-most-popular-jquery-
plugins-of-2011.html)

------
funthree
Also see: <https://github.com/tblobaum/nodeQuery>

It's not a jquery plugin per se but worth checking out. Previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3238673>

